# Bird Flu protest - hanging swan



## Fate (Apr 9, 2006)

I was out on a walk this morning, i didnt get far before i stumbled accross this rather disturbing sight. (sorry about pic sizes, damn photobucket)

It was a swan hanging from the traffic lights at the local bridge:







It wasnt long until the RSPCA came to remove it:






It turned out to be stuffed, and attached by a peice of wire:












Im thinking its either some drunken joke, or a protest against bird flu.


----------



## nitefly (Apr 9, 2006)

They're all great, with 2 being my favourite.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 9, 2006)

3's the best!!!


----------



## Fate (Apr 9, 2006)

lol thanks  i personally like 1.... just cus the swan looks so out of place


----------



## JonathanM (Apr 9, 2006)

How strange you were there when the RSPCA turned up, anyone would think _you'd_ put it there


----------



## Fate (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, just good timing  Although i did think that if people saw me taking photos of it, they would think im some sorta freak, but you gota do it


----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, keeping u s in touch with reality at tpf....


----------



## craig (Apr 10, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> lol, keeping u s in touch with reality at tpf....
> 
> you did remember to mail the contaminated one to america didnt you ?



That is not funny. Of course you are kidding, but animal disease is a serious subject. I can speak of the crippling effects to man and beast, but this is a photo forum.

Anyway. Love the first shot! very surreal. On the other hand I am wondering why someone would kill this beautiful animal. Let alone stake him a traffic light.


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 11, 2006)

What sort of weirdo sticks a dead swan to a traffic light?

Also, i think the bird has been through enough without the RSPCA man abusing it in that last photo. I thought they were meant to help.

on this subject though, I once seen a pigs head stuck on a railing


----------



## bigfatbadger (Apr 11, 2006)

1st one's great!

How do you protest against bird flu? What's it going to do, start spreading across the world, get to an angry mob and then go "oh yeah, you're right, I'll just stop"


----------



## cbay (Apr 12, 2006)

The first you cant tell where the head it and looks like its flown into the the traffic lights and got stuck behind it, It doesnt work very well with the black and white in my opinion, sorry to moan.

Rest are brill though!


----------



## Fate (Apr 12, 2006)

lol moan away  Thanks for the comments


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 17, 2006)

Such an odd picture,  how do you find them....? I cant ever find shots like this...lol


----------



## Fate (Apr 19, 2006)

Well this one was pure chance.... i was just in the right place at the right time

Just always carry a camera... its the way to go


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2006)

You even got one of these (third?) published in the local paper in the end, didn`t you?


----------



## Red Snapper (Apr 20, 2006)

I like that third one, its like the traffic light is on red while the swan is removed!


The black n White one is nice also, dramatic


----------



## Fate (Apr 23, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You even got one of these (third?) published in the local paper in the end, didn`t you?


 
Yeah lol  thought, what the hell, and emailed it to the editor.... thought it would be good to get in with a paper for future reference 


Thanks for the comments all


----------



## darich (May 1, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Also, i think the bird has been through enough without the RSPCA man abusing it in that last photo. I thought they were meant to help.



I think he's removing the string or twine that was wrapped round the bird to hang it. He wouldn't abuse it....especially if he knew there was a photographer taking pictures.


----------



## Fate (May 1, 2006)

yeah your correct darich  it was attached by some wire


----------

